# Entertainment Forum > Television Discussion > UK Drama >  UK Drama General News Thread

## Abigail

*A general news thread for all UK drama.

Spoilers in tags please 

For big news stories, please feel free to set up a thread of it's own.
*

----------


## Abigail

Paul McGann has said that it is unlikely that he will return to Doctor Who to film a Children In Need special.

The actor, who played the Eighth Doctor in the one-off TV movie in 1996, said that he has not been in touch with the team behind the show since its 2005 relaunch, PA reports.

Of rumours of a comeback, McGann said: "It's highly unlikely, because since I walked off that set in 1996, no-one's ever called me.

"I've never met these people, I've never been down to Cardiff and met what's his face, Russell T. Davies."

He added: ''So no, maybe haven't they got my number. There's always rumours, it's nice to stoke the fire. I'm always hearing them.''

In 2007, McGann said that he would be happy to reprise his role for a multi-Doctor episode, while the BBC rejected reports of the actor's return a year later.

----------


## Abigail

Former HOLBY CITY actress Patricia Potter has given birth to twins.

Patricia and her husband Jim Down welcomed twins Edie Kate Madeline and Tom Henry at the beginning of October.

They told her official website, 'We obviously think they are the most beautiful babies ever born even though they cry a bit!'

----------

